# Kismet will nicht

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo, ich hab Kismet installiert. Aber wenn ich ihn als user mit sudo starten will (mit su auf root und dann starten gibt das selbe) kommt dass.

```
roland@pentaton$ sudo kismet

Launching kismet_server: /usr/bin/kismet_server

Will drop privs to roland (1000) gid 1000

No specific sources given to be enabled, all will be enabled.

Non-RFMon VAPs will be destroyed on multi-vap interfaces (ie, madwifi-ng)

Enabling channel hopping.

Enabling channel splitting.

NOTICE: Disabling channel hopping, no enabled sources are able to change channel

.

Source 0 (atheros): Enabling monitor mode for ath5k source interface wlan0 chann

el 6...

Source 0 (atheros): Opening ath5k source interface wlan0...

Spawned channel control process 9014

Dropped privs to roland (1000) gid 1000

Will attempt to put networkmanager to sleep...

Allowing clients to fetch WEP keys.

WARNING: Disabling GPS logging.

Logging networks to /home/roland/kismet/network/Drive-Nov-08-2010-21-23-26-1.net

work

Logging networks in CSV format to /home/roland/kismet/csv/Drive-Nov-08-2010-21-2

3-26-1.csv

Logging networks in XML format to /home/roland/kismet/xml/Drive-Nov-08-2010-21-2

3-26-1.xml

Logging cryptographically weak packets to /home/roland/kismet/weak/Drive-Nov-08-

2010-21-23-26-1.weak

Logging cisco product information to /home/roland/kismet/cisco/Drive-Nov-08-2010

-21-23-26.cisco

Logging data to /home/roland/kismet/dump/Drive-Nov-08-2010-21-23-26-1.dump

Writing data files to disk every 300 seconds.

Mangling encrypted and fuzzy data packets.

Tracking probe responses and associating probe networks.

Reading AP manufacturer data and defaults from /etc/ap_manuf

Reading client manufactorer data and defaults from /etc/client_manuf

Using network-classifier based data encryption detection

Not tracking duplicate IVs

Putting networkmanager to sleep...

Dump file format: wiretap (local code) dump

Crypt file format: airsnort (weak packet) dump

Kismet 2008.05.R1 (Kismet)

Logging data networks CSV XML weak cisco

Listening on port 2501.

Allowing connections from 127.0.0.1/255.255.255.255

Registering builtin client/server protocols...

Registering requested alerts...

Gathering packets...

Launched client, pid 9017

Launching kismet_client: /usr/bin/kismet_client

FATAL:  Could not connect to localhost:2501.

Registering builtin timer events...

Didn't see any weak encryptin packets, unlinking weak file

Sending termination request to channel control child 9014...

Waiting for channel control child 9014 to exit...

WARNING: Sometimes cards don't always come out of monitor mode

         cleanly. If your card is not fully working, you may need to

         restart or reconfigure it for normal operation.

Trying to wake networkmanager back up...

Kismet exiting.

Done.
```

Ganz hab ich's nicht verstanden, aber ich lese heraus, dass er nicht auf localhost zugreifen kann.

Zusatzinfo (Vielleicht hilft's was)

Ich hab Sudo eingerichtet, und wenn ich nur roland localhost = (ALL) ALL eingebe, sagte er mir dass ich auf pentagon (mein rechner) nicht sudo ausführen darf.

Ich hab's dann auf roland pentagon = (ALL) ALL geändert und jetzt macht er ohne murren.

In der /etc/hosts hab ich folgendes:

```
127.0.0.1   localhost

::1         localhost

127.0.0.1   pentagon
```

Das hab ich mal machen müssen, weil XFCE4 sich sonst nicht gekannt hat!? (Jetzt hab ich awesome)

Ist da was falsch? Mit ping auf localhost/pentagon antwortet er mit (127.0.0.1). Mit ping auf ::1 sagt er unknown Host (Ich hab IPv6 im Kernel deaktiviert, soll ich auch die Zeile ::1  localhost auskommentieren?

LG Roland

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

welche WLAN karte benutzt du?

Welchen Treiber?

Kismet läuft nicht mit jeder Wlan Karte bzw jedem Treiber.

Bei mir läuft Kismet mit dem B43 Treiber allerdings nicht mit dem ndiswrapper.

Obwohl bei mir beide Treiber ohne Probleme laufen, kann allerdings auch umgekehrt sein.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## manuels

Was passiert, wenn du dich auf localhost:2501 mit telnet oder netcat "einwählst"?

Und was sagt lsof?

----------

## 69719

Hast du denn auch /etc/init.d/kismet gestartet?

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

Wlan-Karte: Atheros

Wlan-Treiber: ath5k

Kismet ist auf dem Laptop schon unter Gentoo gelaufen, bevor ich ihn neu aufgesetzt habe.

@manuels

```
# nc localhost 2501

localhost [127.0.0.1] 2501 (?) : Connection refused

bzw. 

# cn localhost:2501

localhost:2501: forward host lookup failed:  : Resource temporarily unavailable
```

ich hab die Syntax noch nicht ganz verstanden, hilft das?

@escor

Nein, macht aber keinen Unterschied.

Früher hab ich die auch nie gestartet.

----------

## 69719

Blockt eventuell iptables dort etwas?

----------

## manuels

 *escor wrote:*   

> Blockt eventuell iptables dort etwas?

 Das könnte man schauen indem du die Ausgabe von *Quote:*   

> lsof

  postest.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

@escor

Kann iptables etwas blocken, wenn ich es noch nie eingerichtet habe?

@manuels

Bin grad nicht am Rechner, schreibs heute abend rein

LG Roland

----------

## 69719

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> @escor
> 
> Kann iptables etwas blocken, wenn ich es noch nie eingerichtet habe?
> 
> @manuels
> ...

 

Wenn du es nicht warst wohl nicht, dass wer anderes Zugang hat, schliesse ich mal aus.

Hast du denn mal localhost durch 127.0.0.1 in der config ersetzt?

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

@manuels

# eix iptables ergibt folgendes:

```
* net-firewall/iptables

     Available versions:  1.4.3.2 1.4.6 ~1.4.7 ~1.4.8-r1 ~1.4.9.1 ~1.4.9.1r2 ~1

.4.10 {ipv6}

     Homepage:            http://www.iptables.org/

     Description:         Linux kernel (2.4+) firewall, NAT and packet mangling 

tools
```

Wenn iptables installiert wäre, würde das anders aussehen oder?

Und ich hab "lsof" weder mit einem kleinen L noch mit einem großen i.

LG Roland

----------

## firefly

für lsof (kleines L) musst du das gleichnamige paket installieren  :Wink: 

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

@escor

Ich hab in /etc/kismet.conf gesucht. Das ist aber doch die Konfig vom Server.

Unter /etc/conf.d/ ist eine File mit dem Namen kismet, da ist auch nix drin.

Eine Konfig vom Client, wo man den Server mit 127.0.0.1 angeben könnte, hab ich nicht gefunden.

Ich hab aber auch nachdem ich "/etc/init.d/kismet start" ausgeführt habe mit netcat folgendes:

```
localhost [127.0.0.1] 2501 (?) : Connection refused
```

@manuels

Das sagt bei mir lsof:

```
COMMAND     PID       USER   FD      TYPE     DEVICE SIZE/OFF       NODE NAME

init          1       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

init          1       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

init          1       root  txt       REG        8,3    35040     913938 /sbin/init

init          1       root  mem       REG        8,3  1323292     840928 /lib/libc-2.11.2.so

init          1       root  mem       REG        8,3   117844     841160 /lib/ld-2.11.2.so

init          1       root   10u     FIFO       0,15      0t0       2910 /dev/initctl

kthreadd      2       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

kthreadd      2       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

kthreadd      2       root  txt   unknown                                /proc/2/exe

migration     3       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

migration     3       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

migration     3       root  txt   unknown                                /proc/3/exe

ksoftirqd     4       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

ksoftirqd     4       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

ksoftirqd     4       root  txt   unknown                                /proc/4/exe

migration     5       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

migration     5       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

migration     5       root  txt   unknown                                /proc/5/exe

ksoftirqd     6       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

ksoftirqd     6       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

ksoftirqd     6       root  txt   unknown                                /proc/6/exe

events/0      7       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

events/0      7       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

events/0      7       root  txt   unknown                                /proc/7/exe

events/1      8       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

events/1      8       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

events/1      8       root  txt   unknown                                /proc/8/exe

cpuset        9       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

cpuset        9       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

cpuset        9       root  txt   unknown                                /proc/9/exe

khelper      10       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

khelper      10       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

khelper      10       root  txt   unknown                                /proc/10/exe

netns        13       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

netns        13       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

netns        13       root  txt   unknown                                /proc/13/exe

async/mgr    16       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

async/mgr    16       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

async/mgr    16       root  txt   unknown                                /proc/16/exe

sync_supe   237       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

sync_supe   237       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

sync_supe   237       root  txt   unknown                                /proc/237/exe

bdi-defau   239       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

bdi-defau   239       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

bdi-defau   239       root  txt   unknown                                /proc/239/exe

kblockd/0   241       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

kblockd/0   241       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

kblockd/0   241       root  txt   unknown                                /proc/241/exe

kblockd/1   242       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

kblockd/1   242       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

kblockd/1   242       root  txt   unknown                                /proc/242/exe

kacpid      245       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

kacpid      245       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

kacpid      245       root  txt   unknown                                /proc/245/exe

kacpi_not   246       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

kacpi_not   246       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

kacpi_not   246       root  txt   unknown                                /proc/246/exe

kacpi_hot   247       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

kacpi_hot   247       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

kacpi_hot   247       root  txt   unknown                                /proc/247/exe

ata/0       363       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

ata/0       363       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

ata/0       363       root  txt   unknown                                /proc/363/exe

ata/1       364       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

ata/1       364       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

ata/1       364       root  txt   unknown                                /proc/364/exe

ata_aux     365       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

ata_aux     365       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

ata_aux     365       root  txt   unknown                                /proc/365/exe

khubd       373       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

khubd       373       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

khubd       373       root  txt   unknown                                /proc/373/exe

kseriod     376       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

kseriod     376       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

kseriod     376       root  txt   unknown                                /proc/376/exe

cfg80211    389       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

cfg80211    389       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

cfg80211    389       root  txt   unknown                                /proc/389/exe

rpciod/0    421       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

rpciod/0    421       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

rpciod/0    421       root  txt   unknown                                /proc/421/exe

rpciod/1    422       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

rpciod/1    422       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

rpciod/1    422       root  txt   unknown                                /proc/422/exe

kswapd0     456       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

kswapd0     456       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

kswapd0     456       root  txt   unknown                                /proc/456/exe

aio/0       508       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

aio/0       508       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

aio/0       508       root  txt   unknown                                /proc/508/exe

aio/1       509       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

aio/1       509       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

aio/1       509       root  txt   unknown                                /proc/509/exe

nfsiod      525       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

nfsiod      525       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

nfsiod      525       root  txt   unknown                                /proc/525/exe

kslowd000   530       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

kslowd000   530       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

kslowd000   530       root  txt   unknown                                /proc/530/exe

kslowd001   531       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

kslowd001   531       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

kslowd001   531       root  txt   unknown                                /proc/531/exe

crypto/0    536       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

crypto/0    536       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

crypto/0    536       root  txt   unknown                                /proc/536/exe

crypto/1    537       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

crypto/1    537       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

crypto/1    537       root  txt   unknown                                /proc/537/exe

i915        672       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

i915        672       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

i915        672       root  txt   unknown                                /proc/672/exe

scsi_eh_0   742       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

scsi_eh_0   742       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

scsi_eh_0   742       root  txt   unknown                                /proc/742/exe

scsi_eh_1   745       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

scsi_eh_1   745       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

scsi_eh_1   745       root  txt   unknown                                /proc/745/exe

scsi_eh_2   748       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

scsi_eh_2   748       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

scsi_eh_2   748       root  txt   unknown                                /proc/748/exe

scsi_eh_3   751       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

scsi_eh_3   751       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

scsi_eh_3   751       root  txt   unknown                                /proc/751/exe

phy0        782       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

phy0        782       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

phy0        782       root  txt   unknown                                /proc/782/exe

kpsmoused   833       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

kpsmoused   833       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

kpsmoused   833       root  txt   unknown                                /proc/833/exe

kstriped    839       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

kstriped    839       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

kstriped    839       root  txt   unknown                                /proc/839/exe

kondemand   843       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

kondemand   843       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

kondemand   843       root  txt   unknown                                /proc/843/exe

kondemand   844       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

kondemand   844       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

kondemand   844       root  txt   unknown                                /proc/844/exe

usbhid_re   898       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

usbhid_re   898       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

usbhid_re   898       root  txt   unknown                                /proc/898/exe

hd-audio0   914       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

hd-audio0   914       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

hd-audio0   914       root  txt   unknown                                /proc/914/exe

jbd2/sda3   952       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

jbd2/sda3   952       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

jbd2/sda3   952       root  txt   unknown                                /proc/952/exe

ext4-dio-   953       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

ext4-dio-   953       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

ext4-dio-   953       root  txt   unknown                                /proc/953/exe

ext4-dio-   954       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

ext4-dio-   954       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

ext4-dio-   954       root  txt   unknown                                /proc/954/exe

udevd      1046       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

udevd      1046       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

udevd      1046       root  txt       REG        8,3   112380     823537 /sbin/udevd

udevd      1046       root  mem       REG        8,3    42432     841191 /lib/libnss_files-2.11.2.so

udevd      1046       root  mem       REG        8,3    38368     841152 /lib/libnss_nis-2.11.2.so

udevd      1046       root  mem       REG        8,3    79540     841208 /lib/libnsl-2.11.2.so

udevd      1046       root  mem       REG        8,3  1323292     840928 /lib/libc-2.11.2.so

udevd      1046       root  mem       REG        8,3    30356     841138 /lib/libnss_compat-2.11.2.so

udevd      1046       root  mem       REG        8,3   117844     841160 /lib/ld-2.11.2.so

udevd      1046       root    0u      CHR        1,3      0t0       1185 /dev/null

udevd      1046       root    1u      CHR        1,3      0t0       1185 /dev/null

udevd      1046       root    2u      CHR        1,3      0t0       1185 /dev/null

udevd      1046       root    3u      REG       0,15      284     100779 /dev/.udev/queue.bin

udevd      1046       root    4u     unix 0xf6875500      0t0       1309 socket

udevd      1046       root    5u     sock        0,5      0t0       1310 can't identify protocol

udevd      1046       root    6r     0000        0,8        0        902 anon_inode

udevd      1046       root    7u     0000        0,8        0        902 anon_inode

udevd      1046       root    8u     unix 0xf6875180      0t0       1311 socket

udevd      1046       root    9u     unix 0xf6875880      0t0       1312 socket

ext4-dio-  1379       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

ext4-dio-  1379       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

ext4-dio-  1379       root  txt   unknown                                /proc/1379/exe

ext4-dio-  1380       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

ext4-dio-  1380       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

ext4-dio-  1380       root  txt   unknown                                /proc/1380/exe

jbd2/sda4  1381       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

jbd2/sda4  1381       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

jbd2/sda4  1381       root  txt   unknown                                /proc/1381/exe

ext4-dio-  1382       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

ext4-dio-  1382       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

ext4-dio-  1382       root  txt   unknown                                /proc/1382/exe

ext4-dio-  1383       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

ext4-dio-  1383       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

ext4-dio-  1383       root  txt   unknown                                /proc/1383/exe

dbus-daem  3066 messagebus  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

dbus-daem  3066 messagebus  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

dbus-daem  3066 messagebus  txt       REG        8,3   349872     826257 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon

dbus-daem  3066 messagebus  mem       REG        8,3    42432     841191 /lib/libnss_files-2.11.2.so

dbus-daem  3066 messagebus  mem       REG        8,3    38368     841152 /lib/libnss_nis-2.11.2.so

dbus-daem  3066 messagebus  mem       REG        8,3    79540     841208 /lib/libnsl-2.11.2.so

dbus-daem  3066 messagebus  mem       REG        8,3    30356     841138 /lib/libnss_compat-2.11.2.so

dbus-daem  3066 messagebus  mem       REG        8,3  1323292     840928 /lib/libc-2.11.2.so

dbus-daem  3066 messagebus  mem       REG        8,3    30552     841153 /lib/librt-2.11.2.so

dbus-daem  3066 messagebus  mem       REG        8,3   116790     840081 /lib/libpthread-2.11.2.so

dbus-daem  3066 messagebus  mem       REG        8,3   156968    1448555 /usr/lib/libexpat.so.1.5.2

dbus-daem  3066 messagebus  mem       REG        8,3   117844     841160 /lib/ld-2.11.2.so

dbus-daem  3066 messagebus    0u      CHR        1,3      0t0       1185 /dev/null

dbus-daem  3066 messagebus    1u      CHR        1,3      0t0       1185 /dev/null

dbus-daem  3066 messagebus    2u      CHR        1,3      0t0       1185 /dev/null

dbus-daem  3066 messagebus    3u     unix 0xf676d180      0t0       4360 /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket

dbus-daem  3066 messagebus    4u      CHR        1,3      0t0       1185 /dev/null

dbus-daem  3066 messagebus    5r     0000        0,8        0        902 anon_inode

dbus-daem  3066 messagebus    6u     unix 0xf6875340      0t0       4363 socket

dbus-daem  3066 messagebus    7u     unix 0xf6874e00      0t0       4364 socket

dbus-daem  3066 messagebus    8u     unix 0xf676ca80      0t0       4665 /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket

dbus-daem  3066 messagebus    9u     unix 0xf73841c0      0t0       4720 /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket

dbus-daem  3066 messagebus   10u     unix 0xf676c700      0t0       5034 /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket

dbus-daem  3066 messagebus   11u     unix 0xf7384a80      0t0       4746 /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket

dbus-daem  3066 messagebus   13u     unix 0xf7385500      0t0       4779 /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket

dbus-daem  3066 messagebus   14u     unix 0xf67e6540      0t0       5128 /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket

syslog-ng  3072       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

syslog-ng  3072       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

syslog-ng  3072       root  txt       REG        8,3   265720     803363 /usr/sbin/syslog-ng

syslog-ng  3072       root  mem       REG        8,3    71060    1827866 /lib/libz.so.1.2.3

syslog-ng  3072       root  mem       REG        8,3     9604     841170 /lib/libdl-2.11.2.so

syslog-ng  3072       root  mem       REG        8,3  1323292     840928 /lib/libc-2.11.2.so

syslog-ng  3072       root  mem       REG        8,3   189668    1827930 /lib/libpcre.so.0.0.1

syslog-ng  3072       root  mem       REG        8,3    30872    1827998 /lib/libwrap.so.0.7.6

syslog-ng  3072       root  mem       REG        8,3  1451520    1444774 /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.1.0.0

syslog-ng  3072       root  mem       REG        8,3   330748    1446003 /usr/lib/libssl.so.1.0.0

syslog-ng  3072       root  mem       REG        8,3    13672     795735 /usr/lib/libevtlog.so.0.0.0

syslog-ng  3072       root  mem       REG        8,3   940408     808038 /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0.2400.1

syslog-ng  3072       root  mem       REG        8,3   117844     841160 /lib/ld-2.11.2.so

syslog-ng  3072       root    0r      CHR        1,3      0t0       1185 /dev/null

syslog-ng  3072       root    1w      CHR        1,3      0t0       1185 /dev/null

syslog-ng  3072       root    2w      CHR        1,3      0t0       1185 /dev/null

syslog-ng  3073       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096     786888 /var/run

syslog-ng  3073       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

syslog-ng  3073       root  txt       REG        8,3   265720     803363 /usr/sbin/syslog-ng

syslog-ng  3073       root  mem       REG        8,3    42432     841191 /lib/libnss_files-2.11.2.so

syslog-ng  3073       root  mem       REG        8,3    71060    1827866 /lib/libz.so.1.2.3

syslog-ng  3073       root  mem       REG        8,3     9604     841170 /lib/libdl-2.11.2.so

syslog-ng  3073       root  mem       REG        8,3  1323292     840928 /lib/libc-2.11.2.so

syslog-ng  3073       root  mem       REG        8,3   189668    1827930 /lib/libpcre.so.0.0.1

syslog-ng  3073       root  mem       REG        8,3    30872    1827998 /lib/libwrap.so.0.7.6

syslog-ng  3073       root  mem       REG        8,3  1451520    1444774 /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.1.0.0

syslog-ng  3073       root  mem       REG        8,3   330748    1446003 /usr/lib/libssl.so.1.0.0

syslog-ng  3073       root  mem       REG        8,3    13672     795735 /usr/lib/libevtlog.so.0.0.0

syslog-ng  3073       root  mem       REG        8,3   940408     808038 /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0.2400.1

syslog-ng  3073       root  mem       REG        8,3   117844     841160 /lib/ld-2.11.2.so

syslog-ng  3073       root    0r      CHR        1,3      0t0       1185 /dev/null

syslog-ng  3073       root    1w      CHR        1,3      0t0       1185 /dev/null

syslog-ng  3073       root    2w      CHR        1,3      0t0       1185 /dev/null

syslog-ng  3073       root    3u     unix 0xf68741c0      0t0       4545 /dev/log

syslog-ng  3073       root    4w     FIFO        0,7      0t0       4368 pipe

syslog-ng  3073       root    5u     unix 0xf73df880      0t0       4548 /var/run/syslog-ng.ctl

syslog-ng  3073       root    6r      REG        0,3        0 4026532003 /proc/kmsg

syslog-ng  3073       root    7w      REG        8,3  3141927     797410 /var/log/messages

syslog-ng  3073       root    8w      CHR       4,12      0t0       2134 /dev/tty12

syslog-ng  3073       root    9u     unix 0xf676c8c0      0t0       4622 /dev/log

syslog-ng  3073       root   10u     unix 0xf676d880      0t0       4715 /dev/log

syslog-ng  3073       root   11u     unix 0xf7385180      0t0       4776 /dev/log

syslog-ng  3073       root   12u     unix 0xf676d340      0t0       5142 /dev/log

syslog-ng  3073       root   13u     unix 0xf61f6700      0t0     101227 /dev/log

cron       3109       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096     792623 /var/spool/cron

cron       3109       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

cron       3109       root  txt       REG        8,3    38752     797877 /usr/sbin/cron

cron       3109       root  mem       REG        8,3    42432     841191 /lib/libnss_files-2.11.2.so

cron       3109       root  mem       REG        8,3    38368     841152 /lib/libnss_nis-2.11.2.so

cron       3109       root  mem       REG        8,3    79540     841208 /lib/libnsl-2.11.2.so

cron       3109       root  mem       REG        8,3    30356     841138 /lib/libnss_compat-2.11.2.so

cron       3109       root  mem       REG        8,3  3694144    1436765 /usr/lib/locale/locale-archive

cron       3109       root  mem       REG        8,3     9604     841170 /lib/libdl-2.11.2.so

cron       3109       root  mem       REG        8,3  1323292     840928 /lib/libc-2.11.2.so

cron       3109       root  mem       REG        8,3    46540    1827869 /lib/libpam.so.0.82.2

cron       3109       root  mem       REG        8,3   117844     841160 /lib/ld-2.11.2.so

cron       3109       root    0u      CHR        1,3      0t0       1185 /dev/null

cron       3109       root    1u      CHR        1,3      0t0       1185 /dev/null

cron       3109       root    2u      CHR        1,3      0t0       1185 /dev/null

cron       3109       root    3u      REG        8,3        5     784278 /var/run/cron.pid

cron       3109       root    4u     unix 0xf676ddc0      0t0       4621 socket

hald       3120  haldaemon  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

hald       3120  haldaemon  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

hald       3120  haldaemon  txt       REG        8,3   327840     811618 /usr/sbin/hald

hald       3120  haldaemon  mem       REG        8,3   259356     786754 /var/cache/hald/fdi-cache

hald       3120  haldaemon  mem       REG        8,3   365667     809712 /usr/share/misc/usb.ids

hald       3120  haldaemon  mem       REG        8,3   619559     811893 /usr/share/misc/pci.ids

hald       3120  haldaemon  mem       REG        8,3    42432     841191 /lib/libnss_files-2.11.2.so

hald       3120  haldaemon  mem       REG        8,3    38368     841152 /lib/libnss_nis-2.11.2.so

hald       3120  haldaemon  mem       REG        8,3    79540     841208 /lib/libnsl-2.11.2.so

hald       3120  haldaemon  mem       REG        8,3    30356     841138 /lib/libnss_compat-2.11.2.so

hald       3120  haldaemon  mem       REG        8,3    30552     841153 /lib/librt-2.11.2.so

hald       3120  haldaemon  mem       REG        8,3    17792     808742 /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0.2400.1

hald       3120  haldaemon  mem       REG        8,3  1323292     840928 /lib/libc-2.11.2.so

hald       3120  haldaemon  mem       REG        8,3   149256     841176 /lib/libm-2.11.2.so

hald       3120  haldaemon  mem       REG        8,3   116790     840081 /lib/libpthread-2.11.2.so

hald       3120  haldaemon  mem       REG        8,3   231356     826259 /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.3.4.0

hald       3120  haldaemon  mem       REG        8,3   940408     808038 /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0.2400.1

hald       3120  haldaemon  mem       REG        8,3   247676     808703 /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0.2400.1

hald       3120  haldaemon  mem       REG        8,3   125408     810691 /usr/lib/libdbus-glib-1.so.2.1.0

hald       3120  haldaemon  mem       REG        8,3   117844     841160 /lib/ld-2.11.2.so

hald       3120  haldaemon    0u      CHR        1,3      0t0       1185 /dev/null

hald       3120  haldaemon    1u      CHR        1,3      0t0       1185 /dev/null

hald       3120  haldaemon    2u      CHR        1,3      0t0       1185 /dev/null

hald       3120  haldaemon    3r     FIFO        0,7      0t0       4659 pipe

hald       3120  haldaemon    4w     FIFO        0,7      0t0       4659 pipe

hald       3120  haldaemon    7r     FIFO        0,7      0t0       4662 pipe

hald       3120  haldaemon    8w     FIFO        0,7      0t0       4662 pipe

hald       3120  haldaemon    9u     unix 0xf676c1c0      0t0       4663 socket

hald       3120  haldaemon   10u     unix 0xf676da40      0t0       4664 socket

hald       3120  haldaemon   11u     unix 0xf6874fc0      0t0       4670 socket

hald       3120  haldaemon   12r     FIFO        0,7      0t0       4688 pipe

hald       3120  haldaemon   13w     FIFO        0,7      0t0       4688 pipe

hald       3120  haldaemon   14u     unix 0xf6874a80      0t0       4690 socket

hald       3120  haldaemon   15r     0000        0,8        0        902 anon_inode

hald       3120  haldaemon   16r      REG        0,3        0 4026531931 /proc/mdstat

hald       3120  haldaemon   17u     unix 0xf676cfc0      0t0       4695 socket

hald       3120  haldaemon   18r      REG        0,3        0       4696 /proc/3120/mounts

hald       3120  haldaemon   19u     unix 0xf6874540      0t0       4946 socket

hald       3120  haldaemon   20u     unix 0xf676ce00      0t0       5031 socket

hald       3120  haldaemon   21u     unix 0xf67e6c40      0t0       4950 socket

hald       3120  haldaemon   22u     unix 0xf67e7180      0t0       4951 socket

hald       3120  haldaemon   24u     unix 0xf67e7880      0t0       4953 socket

hald-runn  3121       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

hald-runn  3121       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

hald-runn  3121       root  txt       REG        8,3    17892     811676 /usr/libexec/hald-runner

hald-runn  3121       root  mem       REG        8,3    30552     841153 /lib/librt-2.11.2.so

hald-runn  3121       root  mem       REG        8,3    17792     808742 /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0.2400.1

hald-runn  3121       root  mem       REG        8,3   247676     808703 /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0.2400.1

hald-runn  3121       root  mem       REG        8,3  1323292     840928 /lib/libc-2.11.2.so

hald-runn  3121       root  mem       REG        8,3   116790     840081 /lib/libpthread-2.11.2.so

hald-runn  3121       root  mem       REG        8,3   231356     826259 /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.3.4.0

hald-runn  3121       root  mem       REG        8,3   940408     808038 /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0.2400.1

hald-runn  3121       root  mem       REG        8,3   125408     810691 /usr/lib/libdbus-glib-1.so.2.1.0

hald-runn  3121       root  mem       REG        8,3   117844     841160 /lib/ld-2.11.2.so

hald-runn  3121       root    0u      CHR        1,3      0t0       1185 /dev/null

hald-runn  3121       root    1u      CHR        1,3      0t0       1185 /dev/null

hald-runn  3121       root    2u      CHR        1,3      0t0       1185 /dev/null

hald-runn  3121       root    3r     unix 0xf6875a40      0t0       4689 socket

hald-addo  3125       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096    1449404 /usr/libexec

hald-addo  3125       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

hald-addo  3125       root  txt       REG        8,3    22008     811617 /usr/libexec/hald-addon-input

hald-addo  3125       root  mem       REG        8,3    30552     841153 /lib/librt-2.11.2.so

hald-addo  3125       root  mem       REG        8,3    17792     808742 /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0.2400.1

hald-addo  3125       root  mem       REG        8,3   247676     808703 /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0.2400.1

hald-addo  3125       root  mem       REG        8,3  1323292     840928 /lib/libc-2.11.2.so

hald-addo  3125       root  mem       REG        8,3   940408     808038 /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0.2400.1

hald-addo  3125       root  mem       REG        8,3   116790     840081 /lib/libpthread-2.11.2.so

hald-addo  3125       root  mem       REG        8,3   231356     826259 /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.3.4.0

hald-addo  3125       root  mem       REG        8,3   125408     810691 /usr/lib/libdbus-glib-1.so.2.1.0

hald-addo  3125       root  mem       REG        8,3    66924     811680 /usr/lib/libhal.so.1.0.0

hald-addo  3125       root  mem       REG        8,3   117844     841160 /lib/ld-2.11.2.so

hald-addo  3125       root    0r      CHR        1,3      0t0       1185 /dev/null

hald-addo  3125       root    1u      CHR        1,3      0t0       1185 /dev/null

hald-addo  3125       root    2u      CHR        1,3      0t0       1185 /dev/null

hald-addo  3125       root    3u     unix 0xf73df180      0t0       4747 socket

hald-addo  3125       root    4r      CHR      13,69      0t0       1868 /dev/input/event5

hald-addo  3125       root    5w      CHR      13,65      0t0       1579 /dev/input/event1

hald-addo  3125       root    6r      CHR      13,66      0t0       1571 /dev/input/event2

hald-addo  3125       root    7r      CHR      13,68      0t0       1355 /dev/input/event4

hald-addo  3125       root    8r      CHR      13,67      0t0       1353 /dev/input/event3

hald-addo  3125       root    9r      CHR      13,64      0t0       1549 /dev/input/event0

NetworkMa  3126       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

NetworkMa  3126       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

NetworkMa  3126       root  txt       REG        8,3   533016     826815 /usr/sbin/NetworkManager

NetworkMa  3126       root  mem       REG        8,3    43108     826773 /usr/lib/NetworkManager/libnm-settings-plugin-keyfile.so

NetworkMa  3126       root  mem       REG        8,3    71060    1827866 /lib/libz.so.1.2.3

NetworkMa  3126       root  mem       REG        8,3    71296     841218 /lib/libresolv-2.11.2.so

NetworkMa  3126       root  mem       REG        8,3   261100     819666 /usr/lib/libeggdbus-1.so.0.0.0

NetworkMa  3126       root  mem       REG        8,3    30552     841153 /lib/librt-2.11.2.so

NetworkMa  3126       root  mem       REG        8,3    46544     823520 /lib/libudev.so.0.6.1

NetworkMa  3126       root  mem       REG        8,3   208744     823420 /usr/lib/libnspr4.so.8

NetworkMa  3126       root  mem       REG        8,3    13692     823480 /usr/lib/libplc4.so.8

NetworkMa  3126       root  mem       REG        8,3     9508     823426 /usr/lib/libplds4.so.8

NetworkMa  3126       root  mem       REG        8,3  1119884     829467 /usr/lib/libnss3.so.12

NetworkMa  3126       root  mem       REG        8,3    95896     829468 /usr/lib/libnssutil3.so.12

NetworkMa  3126       root  mem       REG        8,3   150308     829580 /usr/lib/libsmime3.so.12

NetworkMa  3126       root  mem       REG        8,3   199584     829469 /usr/lib/libssl3.so.12

NetworkMa  3126       root  mem       REG        8,3    13872     829373 /lib/libuuid.so.1.3.0

NetworkMa  3126       root  mem       REG        8,3  1323292     840928 /lib/libc-2.11.2.so

NetworkMa  3126       root  mem       REG        8,3     9604     841170 /lib/libdl-2.11.2.so

NetworkMa  3126       root  mem       REG        8,3   149256     841176 /lib/libm-2.11.2.so

NetworkMa  3126       root  mem       REG        8,3   940408     808038 /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0.2400.1

NetworkMa  3126       root  mem       REG        8,3    13572     808708 /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0.2400.1

NetworkMa  3126       root  mem       REG        8,3   282640     819066 /usr/lib/libnl.so.1.1

NetworkMa  3126       root  mem       REG        8,3   116790     840081 /lib/libpthread-2.11.2.so

NetworkMa  3126       root  mem       REG        8,3    17792     808742 /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0.2400.1

NetworkMa  3126       root  mem       REG        8,3   247676     808703 /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0.2400.1

NetworkMa  3126       root  mem       REG        8,3    26148     823655 /usr/lib/libgudev-1.0.so.0.0.1

NetworkMa  3126       root  mem       REG        8,3   231356     826259 /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.3.4.0

NetworkMa  3126       root  mem       REG        8,3   125408     810691 /usr/lib/libdbus-glib-1.so.2.1.0

NetworkMa  3126       root  mem       REG        8,3   625848     808628 /usr/lib/libgio-2.0.so.0.2400.1

NetworkMa  3126       root  mem       REG        8,3   120888     820226 /usr/lib/libpolkit-gobject-1.so.0.0.0

NetworkMa  3126       root  mem       REG        8,3   252724     826828 /usr/lib/libnm-util.so.1.1.0

NetworkMa  3126       root  mem       REG        8,3   149880     826782 /usr/lib/libnm-glib.so.2.2.0

NetworkMa  3126       root  mem       REG        8,3    26048    1436762 /usr/lib/gconv/gconv-modules.cache

NetworkMa  3126       root  mem       REG        8,3   117844     841160 /lib/ld-2.11.2.so

NetworkMa  3126       root    0u      CHR        1,3      0t0       1185 /dev/null

NetworkMa  3126       root    1u      CHR        1,3      0t0       1185 /dev/null

NetworkMa  3126       root    2u      CHR        1,3      0t0       1185 /dev/null

NetworkMa  3126       root    3u     unix 0xf676cc40      0t0       4714 socket

NetworkMa  3126       root    4r     FIFO        0,7      0t0       4717 pipe

NetworkMa  3126       root    5w     FIFO        0,7      0t0       4717 pipe

NetworkMa  3126       root    6u     sock        0,5      0t0       4718 can't identify protocol

NetworkMa  3126       root    7u     unix 0xf7384000      0t0       4719 socket

NetworkMa  3126       root    8u     unix 0xf73848c0      0t0       4745 socket

NetworkMa  3126       root    9u     sock        0,5      0t0       4783 can't identify protocol

NetworkMa  3126       root   10r     0000        0,8        0        902 anon_inode

NetworkMa  3126       root   11u     sock        0,5      0t0       4868 can't identify protocol

NetworkMa  3126       root   12r      CHR        1,9      0t0       1919 /dev/urandom

NetworkMa  3126       root   13r     FIFO        0,7      0t0       5432 pipe

NetworkMa  3126       root   14w     FIFO        0,7      0t0       5432 pipe

modem-man  3130       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

modem-man  3130       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

modem-man  3130       root  txt       REG        8,3   253620     823273 /usr/sbin/modem-manager

modem-man  3130       root  mem       REG        8,3     9516     820284 /usr/lib/ModemManager/libmm-plugin-nokia.so

modem-man  3130       root  mem       REG        8,3    17836     820288 /usr/lib/ModemManager/libmm-plugin-zte.so

modem-man  3130       root  mem       REG        8,3    13632     820276 /usr/lib/ModemManager/libmm-plugin-longcheer.so

modem-man  3130       root  mem       REG        8,3    17844     820278 /usr/lib/ModemManager/libmm-plugin-option.so

modem-man  3130       root  mem       REG        8,3    17868     820263 /usr/lib/ModemManager/libmm-plugin-sierra.so

modem-man  3130       root  mem       REG        8,3     9464     820280 /usr/lib/ModemManager/libmm-plugin-generic.so

modem-man  3130       root  mem       REG        8,3    17840     820292 /usr/lib/ModemManager/libmm-plugin-novatel.so

modem-man  3130       root  mem       REG        8,3    17796     820265 /usr/lib/ModemManager/libmm-plugin-simtech.so

modem-man  3130       root  mem       REG        8,3     9504     820274 /usr/lib/ModemManager/libmm-plugin-moto-c.so

modem-man  3130       root  mem       REG        8,3    30316     820290 /usr/lib/ModemManager/libmm-plugin-hso.so

modem-man  3130       root  mem       REG        8,3    13660     820269 /usr/lib/ModemManager/libmm-plugin-anydata.so

modem-man  3130       root  mem       REG        8,3     9512     820286 /usr/lib/ModemManager/libmm-plugin-gobi.so

modem-man  3130       root  mem       REG        8,3    21996     820272 /usr/lib/ModemManager/libmm-plugin-mbm.so

modem-man  3130       root  mem       REG        8,3     9604     841170 /lib/libdl-2.11.2.so

modem-man  3130       root  mem       REG        8,3   231356     826259 /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.3.4.0

modem-man  3130       root  mem       REG        8,3    30552     841153 /lib/librt-2.11.2.so

modem-man  3130       root  mem       REG        8,3    17792     808742 /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0.2400.1

modem-man  3130       root  mem       REG        8,3    46544     823520 /lib/libudev.so.0.6.1

modem-man  3130       root  mem       REG        8,3  1323292     840928 /lib/libc-2.11.2.so

modem-man  3130       root  mem       REG        8,3   940408     808038 /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0.2400.1

modem-man  3130       root  mem       REG        8,3   116790     840081 /lib/libpthread-2.11.2.so

modem-man  3130       root  mem       REG        8,3   247676     808703 /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0.2400.1

modem-man  3130       root  mem       REG        8,3    13572     808708 /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0.2400.1

modem-man  3130       root  mem       REG        8,3   125408     810691 /usr/lib/libdbus-glib-1.so.2.1.0

modem-man  3130       root  mem       REG        8,3    26148     823655 /usr/lib/libgudev-1.0.so.0.0.1

modem-man  3130       root  mem       REG        8,3    26112     823595 /usr/lib/ModemManager/libmm-plugin-huawei.so

modem-man  3130       root  mem       REG        8,3   117844     841160 /lib/ld-2.11.2.so

modem-man  3130       root    0u      CHR        1,3      0t0       1185 /dev/null

modem-man  3130       root    1u      CHR        1,3      0t0       1185 /dev/null

modem-man  3130       root    2u      CHR        1,3      0t0       1185 /dev/null

modem-man  3130       root    3u     unix 0xf7384fc0      0t0       4775 socket

modem-man  3130       root    4u      CHR        1,3      0t0       1185 /dev/null

modem-man  3130       root    5u     unix 0xf7385340      0t0       4778 socket

modem-man  3130       root    6r     FIFO        0,7      0t0       4782 pipe

modem-man  3130       root    7w     FIFO        0,7      0t0       4782 pipe

modem-man  3130       root    8u     sock        0,5      0t0       4848 can't identify protocol

modem-man  3130       root    9u     sock        0,5      0t0       4814 can't identify protocol

modem-man  3130       root   10u     sock        0,5      0t0       4820 can't identify protocol

modem-man  3130       root   11u     sock        0,5      0t0       4821 can't identify protocol

modem-man  3130       root   12u     sock        0,5      0t0       4833 can't identify protocol

modem-man  3130       root   13u     sock        0,5      0t0       4837 can't identify protocol

modem-man  3130       root   14u     sock        0,5      0t0       4839 can't identify protocol

modem-man  3130       root   15u     sock        0,5      0t0       4840 can't identify protocol

modem-man  3130       root   16u     sock        0,5      0t0       4841 can't identify protocol

modem-man  3130       root   17u     sock        0,5      0t0       4842 can't identify protocol

modem-man  3130       root   18u     sock        0,5      0t0       4843 can't identify protocol

modem-man  3130       root   19u     sock        0,5      0t0       4844 can't identify protocol

modem-man  3130       root   20u     sock        0,5      0t0       4845 can't identify protocol

modem-man  3130       root   21u     sock        0,5      0t0       4846 can't identify protocol

modem-man  3130       root   22u     sock        0,5      0t0       4847 can't identify protocol

hald-addo  3133       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096    1449404 /usr/libexec

hald-addo  3133       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

hald-addo  3133       root  txt       REG        8,3    17900     811624 /usr/libexec/hald-addon-rfkill-killswitch

hald-addo  3133       root  mem       REG        8,3    30552     841153 /lib/librt-2.11.2.so

hald-addo  3133       root  mem       REG        8,3    17792     808742 /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0.2400.1

hald-addo  3133       root  mem       REG        8,3   247676     808703 /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0.2400.1

hald-addo  3133       root  mem       REG        8,3  1323292     840928 /lib/libc-2.11.2.so

hald-addo  3133       root  mem       REG        8,3   940408     808038 /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0.2400.1

hald-addo  3133       root  mem       REG        8,3   116790     840081 /lib/libpthread-2.11.2.so

hald-addo  3133       root  mem       REG        8,3   231356     826259 /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.3.4.0

hald-addo  3133       root  mem       REG        8,3   125408     810691 /usr/lib/libdbus-glib-1.so.2.1.0

hald-addo  3133       root  mem       REG        8,3    66924     811680 /usr/lib/libhal.so.1.0.0

hald-addo  3133       root  mem       REG        8,3   117844     841160 /lib/ld-2.11.2.so

hald-addo  3133       root    0r      CHR        1,3      0t0       1185 /dev/null

hald-addo  3133       root    1u      CHR        1,3      0t0       1185 /dev/null

hald-addo  3133       root    2u      CHR        1,3      0t0       1185 /dev/null

hald-addo  3133       root    3u     unix 0xf67e6a80      0t0       4786 socket

hald-addo  3135       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096    1449404 /usr/libexec

hald-addo  3135       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

hald-addo  3135       root  txt       REG        8,3    17908     811600 /usr/libexec/hald-addon-leds

hald-addo  3135       root  mem       REG        8,3    30552     841153 /lib/librt-2.11.2.so

hald-addo  3135       root  mem       REG        8,3    17792     808742 /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0.2400.1

hald-addo  3135       root  mem       REG        8,3   247676     808703 /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0.2400.1

hald-addo  3135       root  mem       REG        8,3  1323292     840928 /lib/libc-2.11.2.so

hald-addo  3135       root  mem       REG        8,3   940408     808038 /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0.2400.1

hald-addo  3135       root  mem       REG        8,3   116790     840081 /lib/libpthread-2.11.2.so

hald-addo  3135       root  mem       REG        8,3   231356     826259 /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.3.4.0

hald-addo  3135       root  mem       REG        8,3   125408     810691 /usr/lib/libdbus-glib-1.so.2.1.0

hald-addo  3135       root  mem       REG        8,3    66924     811680 /usr/lib/libhal.so.1.0.0

hald-addo  3135       root  mem       REG        8,3   117844     841160 /lib/ld-2.11.2.so

hald-addo  3135       root    0r      CHR        1,3      0t0       1185 /dev/null

hald-addo  3135       root    1u      CHR        1,3      0t0       1185 /dev/null

hald-addo  3135       root    2u      CHR        1,3      0t0       1185 /dev/null

hald-addo  3135       root    3u     unix 0xf67e6fc0      0t0       4797 socket

hald-addo  3150       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096    1449404 /usr/libexec

hald-addo  3150       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

hald-addo  3150       root  txt       REG        8,3    17856     811620 /usr/libexec/hald-addon-generic-backlight

hald-addo  3150       root  mem       REG        8,3    30552     841153 /lib/librt-2.11.2.so

hald-addo  3150       root  mem       REG        8,3    17792     808742 /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0.2400.1

hald-addo  3150       root  mem       REG        8,3   247676     808703 /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0.2400.1

hald-addo  3150       root  mem       REG        8,3  1323292     840928 /lib/libc-2.11.2.so

hald-addo  3150       root  mem       REG        8,3   940408     808038 /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0.2400.1

hald-addo  3150       root  mem       REG        8,3   116790     840081 /lib/libpthread-2.11.2.so

hald-addo  3150       root  mem       REG        8,3   231356     826259 /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.3.4.0

hald-addo  3150       root  mem       REG        8,3   125408     810691 /usr/lib/libdbus-glib-1.so.2.1.0

hald-addo  3150       root  mem       REG        8,3    66924     811680 /usr/lib/libhal.so.1.0.0

hald-addo  3150       root  mem       REG        8,3   117844     841160 /lib/ld-2.11.2.so

hald-addo  3150       root    0r      CHR        1,3      0t0       1185 /dev/null

hald-addo  3150       root    1u      CHR        1,3      0t0       1185 /dev/null

hald-addo  3150       root    2u      CHR        1,3      0t0       1185 /dev/null

hald-addo  3150       root    3u     unix 0xf67e7c00      0t0       4922 socket

hald-addo  3165       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096    1449404 /usr/libexec

hald-addo  3165       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

hald-addo  3165       root  txt       REG        8,3    30288     811622 /usr/libexec/hald-addon-cpufreq

hald-addo  3165       root  mem       REG        8,3    30552     841153 /lib/librt-2.11.2.so

hald-addo  3165       root  mem       REG        8,3    17792     808742 /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0.2400.1

hald-addo  3165       root  mem       REG        8,3   247676     808703 /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0.2400.1

hald-addo  3165       root  mem       REG        8,3  1323292     840928 /lib/libc-2.11.2.so

hald-addo  3165       root  mem       REG        8,3   940408     808038 /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0.2400.1

hald-addo  3165       root  mem       REG        8,3   116790     840081 /lib/libpthread-2.11.2.so

hald-addo  3165       root  mem       REG        8,3   231356     826259 /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.3.4.0

hald-addo  3165       root  mem       REG        8,3   125408     810691 /usr/lib/libdbus-glib-1.so.2.1.0

hald-addo  3165       root  mem       REG        8,3    66924     811680 /usr/lib/libhal.so.1.0.0

hald-addo  3165       root  mem       REG        8,3   117844     841160 /lib/ld-2.11.2.so

hald-addo  3165       root    0r      CHR        1,3      0t0       1185 /dev/null

hald-addo  3165       root    1u      CHR        1,3      0t0       1185 /dev/null

hald-addo  3165       root    2u      CHR        1,3      0t0       1185 /dev/null

hald-addo  3165       root    3u     unix 0xf676c380      0t0       5030 socket

hald-addo  3165       root    4r     unix 0xf676dc00      0t0       5033 socket

wpa_suppl  3194       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

wpa_suppl  3194       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

wpa_suppl  3194       root  txt       REG        8,3   441400     822440 /usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant

wpa_suppl  3194       root  mem       REG        8,3    30552     841153 /lib/librt-2.11.2.so

wpa_suppl  3194       root  mem       REG        8,3    71060    1827866 /lib/libz.so.1.2.3

wpa_suppl  3194       root  mem       REG        8,3     9604     841170 /lib/libdl-2.11.2.so

wpa_suppl  3194       root  mem       REG        8,3   149256     841176 /lib/libm-2.11.2.so

wpa_suppl  3194       root  mem       REG        8,3  1323292     840928 /lib/libc-2.11.2.so

wpa_suppl  3194       root  mem       REG        8,3   116790     840081 /lib/libpthread-2.11.2.so

wpa_suppl  3194       root  mem       REG        8,3   231356     826259 /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.3.4.0

wpa_suppl  3194       root  mem       REG        8,3  1451520    1444774 /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.1.0.0

wpa_suppl  3194       root  mem       REG        8,3   330748    1446003 /usr/lib/libssl.so.1.0.0

wpa_suppl  3194       root  mem       REG        8,3   282640     819066 /usr/lib/libnl.so.1.1

wpa_suppl  3194       root  mem       REG        8,3   117844     841160 /lib/ld-2.11.2.so

wpa_suppl  3194       root    0u      CHR        1,3      0t0       1185 /dev/null

wpa_suppl  3194       root    1u      CHR        1,3      0t0       1185 /dev/null

wpa_suppl  3194       root    2u      CHR        1,3      0t0       1185 /dev/null

wpa_suppl  3194       root    3u     unix 0xf67e6000      0t0       5127 socket

wpa_suppl  3194       root    4u      CHR        1,3      0t0       1185 /dev/null

wpa_suppl  3194       root    5u     sock        0,5      0t0       5130 can't identify protocol

wpa_suppl  3194       root    6u     sock        0,5      0t0       5131 can't identify protocol

wpa_suppl  3194       root    7u     pack       5134      0t0    unknown type=SOCK_DGRAM

login      3206       root  cwd       DIR       0,15     3720       1179 /dev

login      3206       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

login      3206       root  txt       REG        8,3    34940    1044546 /bin/login

login      3206       root  mem       REG        8,3    42432     841191 /lib/libnss_files-2.11.2.so

login      3206       root  mem       REG        8,3    38368     841152 /lib/libnss_nis-2.11.2.so

login      3206       root  mem       REG        8,3    30356     841138 /lib/libnss_compat-2.11.2.so

login      3206       root  mem       REG        8,3     5192    1827915 /lib/security/pam_deny.so

login      3206       root  mem       REG        8,3     5248    1827901 /lib/security/pam_permit.so

login      3206       root  mem       REG        8,3    13608    1827914 /lib/security/pam_limits.so

login      3206       root  mem       REG        8,3     9392    1827912 /lib/security/pam_mail.so

login      3206       root  mem       REG        8,3     5284    1827887 /lib/security/pam_motd.so

login      3206       root  mem       REG        8,3    71060    1827866 /lib/libz.so.1.2.3

login      3206       root  mem       REG        8,3    30104    1827999 /lib/libcrack.so.2.8.1

login      3206       root  mem       REG        8,3     9612     840885 /lib/libutil-2.11.2.so

login      3206       root  mem       REG        8,3    13528    1827890 /lib/security/pam_lastlog.so

login      3206       root  mem       REG        8,3    38224     841184 /lib/libcrypt-2.11.2.so

login      3206       root  mem       REG        8,3    79540     841208 /lib/libnsl-2.11.2.so

login      3206       root  mem       REG        8,3    13528    1827888 /lib/security/pam_cracklib.so

login      3206       root  mem       REG        8,3    13544    1827907 /lib/security/pam_access.so

login      3206       root  mem       REG        8,3    46624    1827896 /lib/security/pam_unix.so

login      3206       root  mem       REG        8,3    13512    1827883 /lib/security/pam_env.so

login      3206       root  mem       REG        8,3     5280    1827922 /lib/security/pam_nologin.so

login      3206       root  mem       REG        8,3     5272    1827889 /lib/security/pam_shells.so

login      3206       root  mem       REG        8,3     9604     841170 /lib/libdl-2.11.2.so

login      3206       root  mem       REG        8,3  1323292     840928 /lib/libc-2.11.2.so

login      3206       root  mem       REG        8,3     9492    1827850 /lib/libpam_misc.so.0.82.0

login      3206       root  mem       REG        8,3    46540    1827869 /lib/libpam.so.0.82.2

login      3206       root  mem       REG        8,3    13532    1827904 /lib/security/pam_tally.so

login      3206       root  mem       REG        8,3     9380    1827919 /lib/security/pam_securetty.so

login      3206       root  mem       REG        8,3   117844     841160 /lib/ld-2.11.2.so

login      3206       root    0u      CHR        4,1      0t0       1183 /dev/tty1

login      3206       root    1u      CHR        4,1      0t0       1183 /dev/tty1

login      3206       root    2u      CHR        4,1      0t0       1183 /dev/tty1

login      3206       root    3u     unix 0xf676c540      0t0       5141 socket

agetty     3209       root  cwd       DIR       0,15     3720       1179 /dev

agetty     3209       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

agetty     3209       root  txt       REG        8,3    18236     829107 /sbin/agetty

agetty     3209       root  mem       REG        8,3  1323292     840928 /lib/libc-2.11.2.so

agetty     3209       root  mem       REG        8,3   117844     841160 /lib/ld-2.11.2.so

agetty     3209       root    0u      CHR        4,4      0t0       2244 /dev/tty4

agetty     3209       root    1u      CHR        4,4      0t0       2244 /dev/tty4

agetty     3209       root    2u      CHR        4,4      0t0       2244 /dev/tty4

agetty     3210       root  cwd       DIR       0,15     3720       1179 /dev

agetty     3210       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

agetty     3210       root  txt       REG        8,3    18236     829107 /sbin/agetty

agetty     3210       root  mem       REG        8,3  1323292     840928 /lib/libc-2.11.2.so

agetty     3210       root  mem       REG        8,3   117844     841160 /lib/ld-2.11.2.so

agetty     3210       root    0u      CHR        4,5      0t0       2288 /dev/tty5

agetty     3210       root    1u      CHR        4,5      0t0       2288 /dev/tty5

agetty     3210       root    2u      CHR        4,5      0t0       2288 /dev/tty5

agetty     3211       root  cwd       DIR       0,15     3720       1179 /dev

agetty     3211       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

agetty     3211       root  txt       REG        8,3    18236     829107 /sbin/agetty

agetty     3211       root  mem       REG        8,3  1323292     840928 /lib/libc-2.11.2.so

agetty     3211       root  mem       REG        8,3   117844     841160 /lib/ld-2.11.2.so

agetty     3211       root    0u      CHR        4,6      0t0       2331 /dev/tty6

agetty     3211       root    1u      CHR        4,6      0t0       2331 /dev/tty6

agetty     3211       root    2u      CHR        4,6      0t0       2331 /dev/tty6

bash       3214     roland  cwd       DIR        8,4     4096    5373953 /home/roland

bash       3214     roland  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

bash       3214     roland  txt       REG        8,3   777144     829062 /bin/bash

bash       3214     roland  mem       REG        8,3  3694144    1436765 /usr/lib/locale/locale-archive

bash       3214     roland  mem       REG        8,3    42432     841191 /lib/libnss_files-2.11.2.so

bash       3214     roland  mem       REG        8,3    38368     841152 /lib/libnss_nis-2.11.2.so

bash       3214     roland  mem       REG        8,3    79540     841208 /lib/libnsl-2.11.2.so

bash       3214     roland  mem       REG        8,3    30356     841138 /lib/libnss_compat-2.11.2.so

bash       3214     roland  mem       REG        8,3  1323292     840928 /lib/libc-2.11.2.so

bash       3214     roland  mem       REG        8,3     9604     841170 /lib/libdl-2.11.2.so

bash       3214     roland  mem       REG        8,3   273816     830879 /lib/libncurses.so.5.7

bash       3214     roland  mem       REG        8,3    26048    1436762 /usr/lib/gconv/gconv-modules.cache

bash       3214     roland  mem       REG        8,3   117844     841160 /lib/ld-2.11.2.so

bash       3214     roland    0u      CHR        4,1      0t0       1183 /dev/tty1

bash       3214     roland    1u      CHR        4,1      0t0       1183 /dev/tty1

bash       3214     roland    2u      CHR        4,1      0t0       1183 /dev/tty1

bash       3214     roland  255u      CHR        4,1      0t0       1183 /dev/tty1

udevd     17375       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

udevd     17375       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

udevd     17375       root  txt       REG        8,3   112380     823537 /sbin/udevd

udevd     17375       root  mem       REG        8,3    42432     841191 /lib/libnss_files-2.11.2.so

udevd     17375       root  mem       REG        8,3    38368     841152 /lib/libnss_nis-2.11.2.so

udevd     17375       root  mem       REG        8,3    79540     841208 /lib/libnsl-2.11.2.so

udevd     17375       root  mem       REG        8,3  1323292     840928 /lib/libc-2.11.2.so

udevd     17375       root  mem       REG        8,3    30356     841138 /lib/libnss_compat-2.11.2.so

udevd     17375       root  mem       REG        8,3   117844     841160 /lib/ld-2.11.2.so

udevd     17375       root    0u      CHR        1,3      0t0       1185 /dev/null

udevd     17375       root    1u      CHR        1,3      0t0       1185 /dev/null

udevd     17375       root    2u      CHR        1,3      0t0       1185 /dev/null

udevd     17375       root    6r     0000        0,8        0        902 anon_inode

udevd     17375       root    9u     unix 0xf6875880      0t0       1312 socket

udevd     17375       root   10u     sock        0,5      0t0     100764 can't identify protocol

udevd     17376       root  cwd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

udevd     17376       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

udevd     17376       root  txt       REG        8,3   112380     823537 /sbin/udevd

udevd     17376       root  mem       REG        8,3    42432     841191 /lib/libnss_files-2.11.2.so

udevd     17376       root  mem       REG        8,3    38368     841152 /lib/libnss_nis-2.11.2.so

udevd     17376       root  mem       REG        8,3    79540     841208 /lib/libnsl-2.11.2.so

udevd     17376       root  mem       REG        8,3  1323292     840928 /lib/libc-2.11.2.so

udevd     17376       root  mem       REG        8,3    30356     841138 /lib/libnss_compat-2.11.2.so

udevd     17376       root  mem       REG        8,3   117844     841160 /lib/ld-2.11.2.so

udevd     17376       root    0u      CHR        1,3      0t0       1185 /dev/null

udevd     17376       root    1u      CHR        1,3      0t0       1185 /dev/null

udevd     17376       root    2u      CHR        1,3      0t0       1185 /dev/null

udevd     17376       root    6r     0000        0,8        0        902 anon_inode

udevd     17376       root    9u     unix 0xf6875880      0t0       1312 socket

udevd     17376       root   10u     sock        0,5      0t0     100765 can't identify protocol

login     17582       root  cwd       DIR       0,15     3720       1179 /dev

login     17582       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

login     17582       root  txt       REG        8,3    34940    1044546 /bin/login

login     17582       root  mem       REG        8,3    42432     841191 /lib/libnss_files-2.11.2.so

login     17582       root  mem       REG        8,3    38368     841152 /lib/libnss_nis-2.11.2.so

login     17582       root  mem       REG        8,3    30356     841138 /lib/libnss_compat-2.11.2.so

login     17582       root  mem       REG        8,3     5192    1827915 /lib/security/pam_deny.so

login     17582       root  mem       REG        8,3     5248    1827901 /lib/security/pam_permit.so

login     17582       root  mem       REG        8,3    13608    1827914 /lib/security/pam_limits.so

login     17582       root  mem       REG        8,3     9392    1827912 /lib/security/pam_mail.so

login     17582       root  mem       REG        8,3     5284    1827887 /lib/security/pam_motd.so

login     17582       root  mem       REG        8,3    71060    1827866 /lib/libz.so.1.2.3

login     17582       root  mem       REG        8,3    30104    1827999 /lib/libcrack.so.2.8.1

login     17582       root  mem       REG        8,3     9612     840885 /lib/libutil-2.11.2.so

login     17582       root  mem       REG        8,3    13528    1827890 /lib/security/pam_lastlog.so

login     17582       root  mem       REG        8,3    38224     841184 /lib/libcrypt-2.11.2.so

login     17582       root  mem       REG        8,3    79540     841208 /lib/libnsl-2.11.2.so

login     17582       root  mem       REG        8,3    13528    1827888 /lib/security/pam_cracklib.so

login     17582       root  mem       REG        8,3    13544    1827907 /lib/security/pam_access.so

login     17582       root  mem       REG        8,3    46624    1827896 /lib/security/pam_unix.so

login     17582       root  mem       REG        8,3    13512    1827883 /lib/security/pam_env.so

login     17582       root  mem       REG        8,3     5280    1827922 /lib/security/pam_nologin.so

login     17582       root  mem       REG        8,3     5272    1827889 /lib/security/pam_shells.so

login     17582       root  mem       REG        8,3     9604     841170 /lib/libdl-2.11.2.so

login     17582       root  mem       REG        8,3  1323292     840928 /lib/libc-2.11.2.so

login     17582       root  mem       REG        8,3     9492    1827850 /lib/libpam_misc.so.0.82.0

login     17582       root  mem       REG        8,3    46540    1827869 /lib/libpam.so.0.82.2

login     17582       root  mem       REG        8,3    13532    1827904 /lib/security/pam_tally.so

login     17582       root  mem       REG        8,3     9380    1827919 /lib/security/pam_securetty.so

login     17582       root  mem       REG        8,3   117844     841160 /lib/ld-2.11.2.so

login     17582       root    0u      CHR        4,2      0t0       2166 /dev/tty2

login     17582       root    1u      CHR        4,2      0t0       2166 /dev/tty2

login     17582       root    2u      CHR        4,2      0t0       2166 /dev/tty2

login     17582       root    3u     unix 0xf61f6a80      0t0     101226 socket

bash      17583     roland  cwd       DIR        8,4     4096    5373953 /home/roland

bash      17583     roland  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

bash      17583     roland  txt       REG        8,3   777144     829062 /bin/bash

bash      17583     roland  mem       REG        8,3  3694144    1436765 /usr/lib/locale/locale-archive

bash      17583     roland  mem       REG        8,3    42432     841191 /lib/libnss_files-2.11.2.so

bash      17583     roland  mem       REG        8,3    38368     841152 /lib/libnss_nis-2.11.2.so

bash      17583     roland  mem       REG        8,3    79540     841208 /lib/libnsl-2.11.2.so

bash      17583     roland  mem       REG        8,3    30356     841138 /lib/libnss_compat-2.11.2.so

bash      17583     roland  mem       REG        8,3  1323292     840928 /lib/libc-2.11.2.so

bash      17583     roland  mem       REG        8,3     9604     841170 /lib/libdl-2.11.2.so

bash      17583     roland  mem       REG        8,3   273816     830879 /lib/libncurses.so.5.7

bash      17583     roland  mem       REG        8,3    26048    1436762 /usr/lib/gconv/gconv-modules.cache

bash      17583     roland  mem       REG        8,3   117844     841160 /lib/ld-2.11.2.so

bash      17583     roland    0u      CHR        4,2      0t0       2166 /dev/tty2

bash      17583     roland    1u      CHR        4,2      0t0       2166 /dev/tty2

bash      17583     roland    2u      CHR        4,2      0t0       2166 /dev/tty2

bash      17583     roland  255u      CHR        4,2      0t0       2166 /dev/tty2

agetty    17814       root  cwd       DIR       0,15     3720       1179 /dev

agetty    17814       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

agetty    17814       root  txt       REG        8,3    18236     829107 /sbin/agetty

agetty    17814       root  mem       REG        8,3  1323292     840928 /lib/libc-2.11.2.so

agetty    17814       root  mem       REG        8,3   117844     841160 /lib/ld-2.11.2.so

agetty    17814       root    0u      CHR        4,3      0t0       2210 /dev/tty3

agetty    17814       root    1u      CHR        4,3      0t0       2210 /dev/tty3

agetty    17814       root    2u      CHR        4,3      0t0       2210 /dev/tty3

sudo      17824       root  cwd       DIR        8,4     4096    5373953 /home/roland

sudo      17824       root  rtd       DIR        8,3     4096          2 /

sudo      17824       root  txt       REG        8,3   148360     802396 /usr/bin/sudo

sudo      17824       root  mem       REG        8,3     5192    1827915 /lib/security/pam_deny.so

sudo      17824       root  mem       REG        8,3    38224     841184 /lib/libcrypt-2.11.2.so
```

----------

## manuels

Offensichtlich startet der kismet-server nicht.

Gibt es logfiles?

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Das sagt der Kismet_Server wenn ich ihn als root starte.

Logs hab ich keine gefunden.

```
Will drop privs to roland (1000) gid 1000

No specific sources given to be enabled, all will be enabled.

Non-RFMon VAPs will be destroyed on multi-vap interfaces (ie, madwifi-ng)

Enabling channel hopping.

Enabling channel splitting.

NOTICE: Disabling channel hopping, no enabled sources are able to change channel.

Source 0 (atheros): Enabling monitor mode for ath5k source interface wlan0 channel 6...

Source 0 (atheros): Opening ath5k source interface wlan0...

Spawned channel control process 5060

Dropped privs to roland (1000) gid 1000

Will attempt to put networkmanager to sleep...

Allowing clients to fetch WEP keys.

WARNING:  Disabling GPS logging.

Logging networks to /home/roland/kismet/network/Drive-Nov-17-2010-09-25-28-1.network

Logging networks in CSV format to /home/roland/kismet/csv/Drive-Nov-17-2010-09-25-28-1.csv

Logging networks in XML format to /home/roland/kismet/xml/Drive-Nov-17-2010-09-25-28-1.xml

Logging cryptographically weak packets to /home/roland/kismet/weak/Drive-Nov-17-2010-09-25-28-1.weak

Logging cisco product information to /home/roland/kismet/cisco/Drive-Nov-17-2010-09-25-28-1.cisco

Logging data to /home/roland/kismet/dump/Drive-Nov-17-2010-09-25-28-1.dump

Writing data files to disk every 300 seconds.

Mangling encrypted and fuzzy data packets.

Tracking probe responses and associating probe networks.

Reading AP manufacturer data and defaults from /etc/ap_manuf

Reading client manufacturer data and defaults from /etc/client_manuf

Using network-classifier based data encryption detection

Not tracking duplicate IVs

Putting networkmanager to sleep...

Dump file format: wiretap (local code) dump

Crypt file format: airsnort (weak packet) dump

Kismet 2008.05.R1 (Kismet)

Logging data networks CSV XML weak cisco

Listening on port 2501.

Allowing connections from 127.0.0.1/255.255.255.255

Registering builtin client/server protocols...

Registering requested alerts...

Registering builtin timer events...

Gathering packets...

Wed Nov 17 09:25:28 2010 Found new network "HX" bssid 00:24:73:65:D3:C0 Crypt N Ch 6 @ 18.00 mbit

Wed Nov 17 09:25:28 2010 Found new network "HX" bssid 00:24:73:65:AE:40 Crypt N Ch 6 @ 18.00 mbit

Wed Nov 17 09:25:28 2010 Found new probed network "HX" bssid 78:E4:00:BC:61:10

Wed Nov 17 09:25:29 2010 Found new probed network "HX" bssid 74:F0:6D:37:7A:45

Wed Nov 17 09:25:29 2010 Found new network "HX" bssid 00:24:73:65:9C:80 Crypt N Ch 6 @ 18.00 mbit

Wed Nov 17 09:25:29 2010 Associated probe network "78:E4:00:BC:61:10" with "00:24:73:65:9C:80" via probe response.

FATAL: Reading packet from pcap failed, interface is no longer up.  Usually this happens when a DHCP client times out and turns off the interface.  See the Troubleshooting section of the README for more information.

Terminating.

Didn't see any weak encryption packets, unlinking weak file

Sending termination request to channel control child 5060...

Waiting for channel control child 5060 to exit...

WARNING: Sometimes cards don't always come out of monitor mode

         cleanly.  If your card is not fully working, you may need to

         restart or reconfigure it for normal operation.

Trying to wake networkmanager back up...

Kismet exiting
```

----------

## 69719

```

FATAL: Reading packet from pcap failed, interface is no longer up.  Usually this happens when a DHCP client times out and turns off the interface.  See the Troubleshooting section of the README for more information.

Terminating.

```

Klingt danach, dass du kismet startest, aber vergisst das Interface vorher via

```

/etc/init.d/net.???? stop

```

zu beenden. Falls der DHCP Client noch läuft, aber durch das kismet scannen keine Verbindung mehr hat,

so fährt er das Interface herunter.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

ich hab gerade gesehen, dass für meine Wlan-Karte (wlan0) kein net.*-Eintrag existiert.

Wie legt man den nochmal an?

ln -l /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 ?

LG Roland

----------

## 69719

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie legt man den nochmal an?
> 
> ln -l /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 ?
> ...

 

Jepp

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm.., ich weiss zwar nicht was "ln -l" genau macht (habe nichts dazu in der manpage gefunden)

aber ich würde eher ein symbolischen Link anlegen, etwa via 

```
# cd /etc/init.d

# ln -s net.lo net.wlan0
```

Auch würde ich noch überprüfen ob das Interface vom Treiber wirklich mit "wlan0" benannt wurde, denn es gibt da je nach Treiber ja auch andere Benennungen. Siehe zb in der

/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo, 

ich hab sie neu angelegt und bekomm jetzt:

```
# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

 * Service net.wlan0 starting

SIOCIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132

SIOCIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132

SIOCIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132

 Failed to configure wireless for wlan0      [ !! ]

 * ERROR:  net.wlan0 failed to start
```

In /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules steht wlan0

Neuer Fall mit wlan siehe auch hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6497496.html

LG Roland

----------

